# Realivox Money-Back-Guarantee May Promotion - Extended to June 2nd



## Mike Greene (May 3, 2013)

*NOTE: By popular demand (one request counts as "popular demand," right?) we're extending the offer through the weekend.*

I get a number of emails from people asking if Realivox can sound like some flavor of the month film cue, or if the legato is smooth, or whatever other concerns a potential buyer might have. Buyers are so careful about a couple hundred bucks these days! :mrgreen: 

These questions are tricky, because although I do indeed think the legato is really smooth, and I happen to think Cheryl nails the sound in "How to Train Your Dragon," I'm reluctant to define how smooth is smooth, or how close is close. It's all opinions, after all, so if a buyer buys and then disagrees, he might think I mislead him and then there's all this drama that I really don't want.

Sure, I suppose I could put together some demos specific to each of these questions, but that's a bunch of work. And I don't like doing a bunch of work. So I usually just take the easy way out and say this: _"I'll tell you what - buy Realivox and see for yourself. If it doesn't do what you want, I'll give you your money back, no problem."_

These people invariably take me up on the offer. After all, they can't lose. But then a funny thing happens - no one ever asks for a refund. Not one person. To tell you the truth, it's kinda heart warming and gives me faith in the honesty of the vast majority of people.

So I started thinking . . . why don't I open up this offer to everybody? After all, I don't think most people out there really understand the potential of Realivox. What better way to find out than to try it for themselves with no risk?

So for the month of May, here's the deal: Buy "Realivox - The Ladies." Spend at least a week with the Ladies. (One night stands are rude, fellas!) If you don't think it does what you need, then shoot me an email within 30 days of purchase and I'll refund your money. It's that simple.

There's some fine print, of course. Like you have to delete all copies, blah, blah, blah. And if you used the library in any commercial context, then of course you can't ask for a refund. However, you're free to keep any and all non-commercial songs where you used the library. You know, as your own special keepsake of those wonderful nights spent with the Ladies!

So don't just sit there like an idiot, whining about how unfair it is that sample libraries don't offer refunds. Get yourself on over to www.realitone.com and see for yourself what The Ladies can do for you!


----------



## VSTBuzz (May 3, 2013)

*Re: I might regret this . . .*

Fair play Mike!


----------



## EastWest Lurker (May 3, 2013)

No-brainer IMHO.


----------



## reddognoyz (May 3, 2013)

I bought realivox and it's really really good It's a signature sound on the series I'm scoring and everyone (director etc.)is really pleased with the sound, not one complaint about it sounding "synthy" The legato is absolutely fantastic. 

All I long for now is a nice divisi multi script so I can do 3 unisons to a triad w/o having to lift a finger. : )


----------



## midi_controller (May 3, 2013)

*Re: I might regret this . . .*

I was one of those people that Mike is talking about. I was pretty shocked that he offered to refund my money if I didn't like Realivox, so I went ahead about bought it (even though I probably would have without the guarantee). As soon as I started playing around with it, I knew I wasn't going to ask for my money back. It's an incredibly versatile library, with a little something for everyone. The different vocalists have radically different qualities, so it really is like buying 5 libraries for the price of one.

My only question: Any plans to expand the content? I'd totally pay the asking price all over again for some extra dynamic layers (although they might be a nightmare to record)!


----------



## Inductance (May 3, 2013)

*Re: I might regret this . . .*

You're a class act, Mike. I hope you sell a million of them! I, for one, can't take advantage of your offer, since I purchased Realivox and have been happily using it since shortly after its release! :mrgreen:


----------



## playz123 (May 3, 2013)

*Re: I might regret this . . .*



Inductance @ Fri May 03 said:


> You're a class act, Mike. I hope you sell a million of them! I, for one, can't take advantage of your offer, since I purchased Realivox and have been happily using it since shortly after its release! :mrgreen:



+1
Love the ladies!


----------



## windshore (May 3, 2013)

I bought these when they first came out and am almost embarrassed how much I can get away with. I'm glad I'm not a female vocalist cause I'd know I was losing work....


----------



## quantum7 (May 3, 2013)

Sadly I haven't had an opportunity to use Realivox in a project yet, but I do enjoy having a beer and playing the Star Trek theme with it every so often.......well worth the money I paid for it just for that pleasure.


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (May 3, 2013)

*Re: I might regret this . . .*

Mike, I think this is a testament to the majority of people these days; I agree with you.

I also want to mention that "The Ladies" is a very cool library and works most of the time when you think it should. And it is more versatile once you start digging in and working with the "production" aspect of vocals That's important to note, they are samples, but they're vocal samples and vocal production is a different beast than instrumental stuff.

I've used it in a film score already and had great results.

Mr Anxiety


----------



## wst3 (May 3, 2013)

See I'd regret it if I took you up on this most generous offer. I've listened to the demos, they are awesome. And I'm about 90% certain I could get the effects I want with not too terribly much work - certainly no more work than learning an orchestral library! 

But then I'd have to let you keep my money...

I really need to find a project that needs this library!!!!!!


----------



## Jimbo 88 (May 3, 2013)

wst3 @ Fri May 03 said:


> See I'd regret it if I took you up on this most generous offer. I've listened to the demos, they are awesome. And I'm about 90% certain I could get the effects I want with not too terribly much work - certainly no more work than learning an orchestral library!
> 
> But then I'd have to let you keep my money...
> 
> I really need to find a project that needs this library!!!!!!



+1

I'm in the same boat. When i was working a ton in the past, i would buy this library in a blink of an eye. Now I kinda wait for a project to before making purchases. If i get another series this year I'm going to jump on it. I might have to create an excuse...like I need to compose an album for libraries or something like that. 

It might take me a while, but I'ma gonna pick it up sometime.


----------



## Mike Greene (May 4, 2013)

*Re: I might regret this . . .*

Wow, what a nice response! Thanks guys! 8) 

We do have an update (free, of course) coming up that's pretty significant that will address some of the items mentioned above. I'm taking my cue from Eric Persing, though, and not getting more specific than that. Not that Realivox isn't perfect already, mind you! :mrgreen: 

Bill and Jimbo - surely you guys must have some teeth or something you can sell, right? Or maybe some of your wives' jewelry when they're not looking!


----------



## wst3 (May 4, 2013)

hmmm... think she'd notice a missing engagement ring???


----------



## midi_controller (May 4, 2013)

*Re: I might regret this . . .*



Mike Greene @ Sat May 04 said:


> We do have an update (free, of course) coming up that's pretty significant that will address some of the items mentioned above.



o=? This just made my day. :D


----------



## MaestroRage (May 5, 2013)

*Re: I might regret this . . .*

I'm dreaming of a day I can get to play with Realitone - The Men.

I use the ladies in nearly every song in some way or another. I've managed to create some very luscious pads with them (cheryl is the magic glue to that effect). Straight up, this is the only library where every single patch and sound i've heard is one i've enjoyed. Not a single "well I guess it can't be perfect" moment. Cheers Mike, looking forward to any update you might have coming down the pipe!

Just please don't take a year to get it to us :0


----------



## EastWest Lurker (May 5, 2013)

*Re: I might regret this . . .*



MaestroRage @ Sun May 05 said:


> I'm dreaming of a day I can get to play with Realitone - The Men.
> 
> I use the ladies in nearly every song in some way or another. I've managed to create some very luscious pads with them (cheryl is the magic glue to that effect). Straight up, this is the only library where every single patch and sound i've heard is one i've enjoyed. Not a single "well I guess it can't be perfect" moment. Cheers Mike, looking forward to any update you might have coming down the pipe!
> 
> Just please don't take a year to get it to us :0



I have been bugging Mike about the Men for 2 years now, to no avail. He also won't sell me his Vox Continental. 

He sucks


----------



## Mike Greene (May 12, 2013)

*Re: What better Mothers Day gift than Realivox!*

Forget to get something for mom on Mothers' Day? What better way to show her how much you care than by getting her a copy of Realivox? 8)


----------



## Mike Marino (May 12, 2013)

LOL!


----------



## quantum7 (May 12, 2013)

*Re: What better Mothers Day gift than Realivox!*



Mike Greene @ Sun May 12 said:


> Forget to get something for mom on Mothers' Day? What better way to show her how much you care than by getting her a copy of Realivox? 8)



I don't know.....my wife sometimes gets a little angry with me when I spend too much time upstairs ......playing with the ladies of Reallivox.


----------



## playz123 (May 12, 2013)

*Re: What better Mothers Day gift than Realivox!*

Frank's 'Mother's Day' Recipe:

Take one part Realivox-The Ladies multi (minus Julie) and add to one part Soundiron's Venus All Vowel Sustains. Blend appropriately. To a large DAW, add an instance of QL's Steinway Grand master, record as much as necessary, then add in the Ladies/Venus mixture. Blend to taste, add a dash of reverb, savour and enjoy. Serves an unlimited number of listeners.


----------



## Mike Greene (May 13, 2013)

*Re: What better Mothers Day gift than Realivox!*

I actually sold a copy right after posting this "Mothers' Day" thing. Could it be there's a lucky mom out there??? :mrgreen: 

This reminds me of a story. I get a purchase email as well as a payment email every time someone buys Realivox. So a few months ago, I got an email that some guy in New York had bought a copy. Then as I looked at the payment email . . . I noticed the credit card belonged to a woman in _Arizona!_ Hmmmm . . . this seems juuuuust a little suspicious.

I did a Google search of the woman's name and city and got a hit. Turns out this lady is about 65 years old. (Some of the information the internet has on us is scary, by the way.) Not to be agist (or sexist,) but she doesn't quite fit the typical Realivox customer profile. So I call her to alert her that her credit card must have been stolen, and although the thief obviously has excellent taste, she needs to take appropriate action immediately before she gets ripped off of potentially thousands of dollars.

Well . . . to make a long story short, let's just say that we had a good laugh as we decided maybe I'm not the new Sherlock Holmes after all. (Although I wouldn't mind spending some time with "Watson" from the new version.) You see, she bought Realivox for her son. D-oh! Really nice lady, by the way.

I emailed the son as well because I thought he'd get a kick out of the story. Which he did. Cool guy, just like his mom.

Anyway, after a very nice Mothers' Day yesterday with my wife and my mom, it reminded me of this story, so I thought I'd share.


----------



## Sid Francis (May 13, 2013)

*Re: What better Mothers Day gift than Realivox!*

Charming!.. o-[][]-o


----------



## Mike Greene (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Realivox Money-Back-Guarantee May Promotion!*

In the Underscore thread (which sounds pretty cool, IMHO) someone mentioned that Stu should consider offering a 30 day refund policy. I was tempted to chime in with a snarky, _"Hmmmm, where have I heard *that* idea before?"_ But that would be tactless to self promote in someone else's thread. And I'm never tactless. Okay, so I'm _usually_ not tactless. Okay, so I'm _sometimes_ not tactless.

Oh all right, so for the _first time ever,_ I'm not tactless. Happy now??? :mrgreen: 

So instead of butting into the Underscore thread, I'm posting this little reminder here that if you buy Realivox during the month of May, you have 30 days to check it out and return it if it isn't everything you dreamed it would be.


----------



## rayinstirling (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Realivox Money-Back-Guarantee May Promotion!*

Mike,
I've forgotten to ask for my money back :lol: 
...................Only joking
Some time soon in between working for a living I'll do a little cue around these voices.
Cheers 
Ray


----------



## synthetic (May 16, 2013)

I didn't expect to use this library as often as I do. It's been useful on quite a few cues. Very nice as a layer on top of other choir libraries. And there's a ludicrous number of syllables available. Go for it, fence sitters.


----------



## Casiquire (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Realivox Money-Back-Guarantee May Promotion!*

"Although I wouldn't mind spending some time with "Watson" from the new version." Be careful making statements like that, there's another (and IMO _even better_) Sherlock series on the BBC. Instead of Lucy Liu behind door number three you'd win a fabulous brand new.....Martin Freeman!


----------



## Mike Greene (May 25, 2013)

*Re: Realivox Money-Back-Guarantee May Promotion!*

Final 7 days. Just sayin'!

I mean, you don't want to spend the Memorial Day holiday outside in the fresh air, do you? Heck no! It's much better to spend the days inside. You know, with your 5 new favorite ladies! :mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Greene (May 31, 2013)

*Re: Realivox Money-Back-Guarantee May Promotion - Final Day!*

Last day, folks! 

So far this has turned out pretty nicely, by the way. We've sold 18 copies and knock on wood, no return requests yet. Although obviously people have 30 days, so I won't really know until the end of next month. But still, I find it encouraging.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (May 31, 2013)

I cannot imagine anyone returning this library. I is so terrific that if you do not do the men soon, I am putting out a contract hit on you.


----------



## reddognoyz (May 31, 2013)

MR. GREENE,

I believe I am due a refund from you. Yes your library is amazing, with incredible,natural legatos. Yes, it features amazing, super well recorded,singers and yes,it's incredibly easy to play....

BUT!

I just reviewed the series i am finishing up and I just realized that of the 56 episodes, I only used The Ladies on 49 shows. Therefor I feel I am due a refund of approximately 13%!

ALSO!

Ladies?? Hah!!

You only get their voices! Sure they're all great singers, sure they blend together is many different ways to create a ton of great ensembles, or nimble, totally believable, powerful,elegant single lines. But that's it! they won't do ANYTHING else around the studio. Other than vocals, they are of no help whatsoever!

you should call this library "really-good-sounding-voices-of-female-singers-with-great-legato-and-amazing-sound-but-all-you-get-is-the-voices.....for Kontakt.

Sir! PAY UP! ( i feel like i should get to keep the library though, it's only fair, I've grown accustomed to their voices)


----------



## Mike Greene (Jun 1, 2013)

By golly, you're right! I'll make a note to be clearer in the product description. After all, I can see how _"I'm having some Ladies sent over"_ could easily be misinterpreted!

Your 13% refund will be handled shortly. Just as soon as you submit the required paperwork that I forgot to mention in the fine print:

1. Printed statement from PayPal or your credit card company confirming the charge cleared. Notarized, of course.

2. Notarized copy of passport, as well as original copy of birth certificate. You know, so that I can be sure you're not some _other_ Stuart Kollmorgen.

3. $75 processing and handling fee.

4. Photographs and phone numbers of previous singers you were happy with who *did* do these other "jobs" you've had around the studio. Preferably action shots.

Once we have these items (especially #4,) your refund will be sent immediately.


----------



## wst3 (Jun 2, 2013)

the two of you need to take your act on the road!


----------



## TuomasP (Jun 27, 2013)

I bought this last month when the money back guarantee promotion was on. I'm a bit impulse buyer and this library has been on my sights since it's release but haven't had many cases that I need this kind of library. Now I pulled trigger and during the 30 day period I didn't have buyers remorse :D

Ladies offer nice range of different voices and my current favorite is Cheryl. I have been experimenting Ladies with Guitar Rig 5 vocal effects and also using Paulstretcher for some ethereal stuff :D 

There isn't much of videos about library which is pity since it would be great to see using Ladies in production environment etc.

I had read the user manual before purchase but I was still surprised vast amount of articulations ladies have. You can easily chop up nice credible vocal passages.

All in all I'm happy owner of Realivox Ladies


----------



## Sid Francis (Jun 27, 2013)

Tuomas: Could you explain "Paulstrecher" ? Never heard of it...


----------



## 667 (Jun 27, 2013)

Sid Francis @ Thu Jun 27 said:


> Tuomas: Could you explain "Paulstrecher" ? Never heard of it...


http://hypermammut.sourceforge.net/paulstretch/

It's a must-have for drones.


----------



## TuomasP (Jun 27, 2013)

Sid Francis @ Thu Jun 27 said:


> Tuomas: Could you explain "Paulstrecher" ? Never heard of it...



Oh sorry I meant Paulstretch - very clever open source audio stretcher - put some audio stuff in and get sonical bliss out :D

EDIT oh 667 beat me to it :D


----------



## lucky909091 (Jun 29, 2013)

Did never hear about that. It is very unique and I like it very much.
Thank you for the hint.


----------

